# Quarter Horse/Thoroughbred cross?



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

Recently I was told that there was no way my horse was an appendix due to her joints being so large and her cannon bones so small. What do you think? I know who her supposed parents are (her dam a thoroughbred, her sire a quarter horse). I fully believe the dam as she was n the property when I bought her and i‘m not sure why they would lie about the quarter horse part. Personally I have seen quarter horses with very large joints depending on breeding. All of the pictures I have seen of her sire indicate large joints, he was a champion race horse so I can imagine the short canon bones are a part of her breeding as it prolongs their career if they are in a high impact sport. I've attached a few pictures, the first is at 1.5 the second at 2 and the last two at 3. I personally see a lot of QH horse in her and am hoping she will grow some more in the next few years as horses typically do. What do you all think?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She looks more stock-bred paint to me, than anything else. Not as in non-color breeding stock paint, but as in stock horse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is a paint / pinto if she has no papers. 
cute seahorse mark on her shoulder. 
If the dam was TB she would be solid, a well as a quarter, so .. somewhere there is Paint horse in there. dad could have been quarter x paint and been a solid color, and the dam could have been a paint x Tb and been solid colored. Or of course the dam and sire could have both been solid paints..


----------



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

It was her dam who had the paint in her. It just irked me a little bit when I was told there was no possibility there was any quarter horse in her because of her joints. It was a vet who actually told me that. The funny thing is, is we have a full blood quarter horse who is registered and everything and i measured his joints and they are literally one cm smaller than hers. I don't know if the vet just didn't know what she was talking about or what.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

She looks like a QH Paint Cross... Although i do see some TB. Defenitly has QH in her though. Very pretty to!


----------



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you! I thought so too...I'm not sure what the vet was thinking. She wasn't my vet any how...i don't like her all that much as a general vet (great surgeon though) but my sister in laws love her and my horse is at the same place as theirs.


----------



## BlueStormborn (Jun 3, 2014)

If the dam had pinto markings that were pretty loud...I doubt she was full TB. There are pinto TBs out there but they aren't very common and usually aren't "loud" either way super pretty horse  Maybe her mom was a Paint x TB cross I've seen quite a few of those and they tend to look full TB but with the pinto markings. Looks like a very sweet girl


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Paint horses were developed from a base of QH and TB horses that were colored. QH horses were a mix of stock horses and TBs up until 1940 when QH X with TB meant Appendix registration if the TB was approved. An approved TB that is registered and bred to a registered APH is registrable with APHA. I'd just ignore what was said about the joints. Your horse is a mix of whatever the parents brought to the table regardless of the breed and if that is TBxAPH and a QH then that is what your horse is.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

We'll I would agree with your vet, but for a different reason (the joint thing sounds really strange), but neither pure QH nor pure TB carry the tobiano gene, which your horse has, so somewhere along the way a paint was introduced into your horse's pedigree. So no she isn't only TB and QH, but a good horse isn't a bad color and she is very flashy and pretty.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

She has already said the color came from the TB mare so if TBs don't carry tobiano then the horse that is in the TBs dam's background that carried the gene would be where it is coming from and would say see is a paint cross which is allowed and accepted. Now as a paint cross she would not be allowed in the QH appendix registry if that is the case because she would have to be registered by the Jockey Club. So is she Appendix? By that (tobiano) no but is she Paint or QH or TB mixed? Yes it is very likely she is all three.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

isn't this the horse you said had swollen appearing hocks due to bedding down on hard rubber, without shavings or straw?


----------



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone. You have given me so much more information than I expected! I really appreciate it! Based off of what everyone has said and what I know about her dam and sire I would guess her dam was a tb/paint and her sire a qh. That is completely OK with me. I just have a question, can the size of joints determine a breed? I mean I know tb's generally have slender legs, do you think her large joints could have come from her sire? Is it uncommon for a horse to have barely any similar characteristics to one of her parents? In this instance she only really looks like her dam in her color. 

Oh and yes, this is the horse that has the welts on her hocks from laying down so much on the mats in her stall. I had the vet (a different one) double and triple check them when I bought her and she said they were purely cosmetic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Samanthak said:


> Is it uncommon for a horse to have barely any similar characteristics to one of her parents? In this instance she only really looks like her dam in her color. _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only thing (thank heaven!) my gelding inherited from his APHA sire was his loud paint coloring. Other than that, he is almost a miniature replica of his Percheron dam (I use the word "miniature" loosely, as he's already pushing 17hh as a 5yo and she was 17.2hh :lol: ).


----------



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh wow! That is awesome. Her sire is actually First Down Dash so I'm assuming she got her build from him as she doesn't look like her dam at all. I'm not sure who she got her personality from though...I don't know much about her sire other than he was a well known race horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My gelding's sire is named Little Bit of Black. This is his sire:
http://www.edelweisspercherons.com/images/littlebitofblack.jpg

And this is my boy as a colt with his dam:
http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m623/MatrixMommy22904/687colt-left.jpg


----------



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

Aww adorable. Yeah nothing alike..just the color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

